# Salmons, Noah team up for Bulls' win against Bobcats



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> It really wasn't too long ago that Joakim Noah was a rookie clashing with teammates and coaches. Now, John Salmons calls him a "glue guy." John Salmons scored 27 points, Noah added a career-high 21 points and had 16 rebounds, and the Chicago Bulls beat the Charlotte Bobcats 93-90 on Saturday night for their third straight win. "Since I've been in Chicago, I've been impressed with Jo," said Salmons, who joined the Bulls in a trade last February.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10336440/Salmons,-Noah-team-up-for-Bulls'-third-straight-win


----------

